# Does anyone else deal with this?



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry if i offend anyone but whats POTS?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

OP - it should be treatable and manageable. Until then, I would probably not ride until you get the "all clear" from your doctor. 
I have a heart condition which causes my heart to have arrythmias, only pumps half of the blood it should and I have an implanted cardiac defibrillator. I still ride. My cardiologist approves. So, don't give up. My heart is crap but I still do what I love. Just talk with your doctor and work with him/her.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that you need to get a complete diagnostic workup which will include a cardiologist's work up and a cardiac electrophysiology study. A cardiac electrophysiologist may be able to totally cure your problem with one treatment. I had AV nodal reentrant tachycardia. It caused a postural tachycardia. I was so sick that I was disabled. The doctor found the bad spot in my heart, ablated (cooked) it with radiofrequency waves, and I am totally ok now. My mother, my sister, and my daughter had the same thing. They all got treated and they are ok. Don't accept disability without going all out to try to get cured. The cure is nonsurgical. They do it all through catheters. I am not just a little bit better. I am cured. I had mine fixed almost 20 years ago when they were just starting to do them. I had to go to two different places to get fixed up. 

I ride all the time now.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Not to be rude OP, but how do you sleep and wake up in the morning? If you can somehow handle that, and talk with your Dr about it, then I don't see how you couldn't handle horse riding.

have you had any horse riding incidents before you were diagnosed??



MissKriss said:


> Sorry if i offend anyone but whats POTS?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Postural orthostatic tachycardia syndrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sinbad Love (Feb 12, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Not to be rude OP, but how do you sleep and wake up in the morning? If you can somehow handle that, and talk with your Dr about it, then I don't see how you couldn't handle horse riding.
> 
> have you had any horse riding incidents before you were diagnosed??


 
I passed out while riding (a few months ago)and ever since then I've been dizzy/high heart rate/and high blood presure/passing out. I went to a alot of doctors and finally I just got a bunch of testing done that I needed and they said I have POTS and the blood pools in my feet and hands so my heart isn't getting enough blood flow to it and they also said the right side of my heart is weak. He doesn't want me riding now but I was just wondering if anyone else has it and can ride normal because I want to do endurance with my horse(My dream goal to get to). Right now I can barely walk and sit up but they are going to give me a PT exercise program to do soon.


----------

